# Comments on my new pup's bloodline



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi There, I am a newbie but have been visiting this site to get useful info and learn about my favorite breed, the GSD. I have had 2 GSDs and have trained both of them as personal protection dogs using real life scenarios and techniques from KNPV and Ring (such as guarding an object, walking backwards, bite training using full body suits) - I was the handler - not the decoy. Both my GSDs were SL (when there still existed bloodlines that could work and had the right temperament). I recently lost my GSD at 10.5 years of age and decided to switch to WL. After quite a bit of research I finally found a breeder who I felt comfortable with and who spent a lot of time understanding my needs, experience, and family situation so she could match me up with the right pup - to be whelped in Jan - 2016. I am going to try IPO with my dog this time around and also Personal Protection. Looking for a balance dog without extreme drives that can also do serious work and be a family companion.
The pup's (male) sire is Dario vom Weinbergblick and dam is Jen-Ager's Pippa (3x repeat breeding) and he will be line-bred 4,5 to Ernst vom Wenbergblick. I was told by the breeder that Dario is known for producing police K9s and the dam is a very serious dog - in fact I read her breed report by the SV judge and there was special mention on her temperament. Since I am no expert in evaluating pedigrees I would really appreciate it if those of you who are way more experienced in these matters than me can shed some light as to what to expect - temperament wise - from this pairing. I have read that Weinbergblick is a big sports dog kennel in Austria I believe and Jen-Ager is a Danish kennel that supposedly produces good working dogs. Thanks for your time and responses on this topic.


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Also forgot to add that Dario is also a multiple IPO3 and LGA competitor and a son of Vito Vom Waldwinkel, who, based on my research on the web is apparently a good dog to have as part of the bloodline for working abilities, and Pippa is IPO1 and a daughter of Astel vom Ecke - multiple BSP competitors. Not sure if this makes any difference


----------



## Kaity (Nov 18, 2009)

Can you link to pedigrees?


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

Breed from the kennel Jen-Ager: Dario vom Weinbergblick and Jen-Ager's Lily ? working-dog

I'm no pedigree expert, but there's some well known dogs there. I can see why you're excited.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

I have a dog from Vito lines, too. Great temperament and nerve.


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi Kaity, I am a newbie so don't have this posting thing down pat. If you just type "Dario vom Weinbergblick" and "Jen-Ager's Pippa" and do a google search one of the links will be to the pedigree database. Sorry I could not be more help.

Thank you all for your responses so far.


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Just realized I have been typing the wrong name for the dam - her name is Jen-Ager's Pippi


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I like Dario's pedigree.


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Thank's Lisa. Any comments on Pippa's pedigree?


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I like her pedigree. I always prefer Hector to Javir. I like Sid in dam line and also the dam outline with Ajax. The only small concern would be hip health through dam's motherline, but that seems to be compensated for.


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks again! Having surfed this site over the last few weeks - I recognize you (cliffson1) to be the ONE everyone turns to for your comments. I appreciate you taking the time to make a comment.

Now, it is up to the "BIG GUY" above to see if I indeed get the puppy I am hoping for and then up to me to bring out the best in him.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Sent you a PM. Hopefully you have enough posts to read it.


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Lisa,

I got a notification, but cant seem to access your PM. Am a newbie here - not sure why I cant view it. Please feel free welcome to post it on the forum if you wish.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You should have enough posts to read it.


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Yes, I did and thanks for your input. Appreciate it.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

You are welcome.


----------



## doughster (Jan 7, 2016)

Lisa, I am also interested in this litter. Can you please pm me about your thoughts on this litter as well? Thank you.


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi All,

Just wanted to give everyone an update on my puppy. He is 4.5 months old in this picture and has turned out to be everything I had asked for and the breeder had promised. He is quite balanced in his drives and also has a natural civil side which I like. Very friendly and outgoing but is showing signs of being territorial when he hears someone outside or approaching our fence. Has excellent food drive and hunt drive will search for his ball once I throw it in the bushes till he finds it. Won't bring it back but will pick it up and move away if I try and pick it up (not aggressive - just wants to play). He is line bred 4,5 on Ernst vom Weinbergblick. Very energetic but does have an off switch (especially if we tire him out - which does take some effort). We love him. Plans on doing some sport (not sure) but for sure personal protection.

Rana


----------



## echo's dad (Jun 15, 2016)

Excellent pedigree. It sounds like your puppy is coming along nicely. The off switch is what makes GSD's such wonderful PP dogs in a family set-up as opposed to the Malinois and Dutchies whose switches are stuck on "on" 24/7.:grin2:


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## KaNino (May 4, 2017)

How have your pup evolved since your last post?

He's a half brother to my bitch through Dario and from the same breeder as Well 

This Is my Girl


----------



## Rana (Dec 30, 2015)

Sorry for the late reply. He is turning out quite well. If you go to the german shepherd pedigree database and search for D-Zeus Van den Heuvel you can see recent pictures of him. From a training perspective he is doing quite well. Have focused on obedience a lot along with agility which he is doing very well, especially the agility. Prelim x-rays of his hips and elbows by OFA is good and clear respectively. Now getting them certified by the SV. Have communicated with the original breeder (Jen - Agers) in Denmark who cautioned me to have the obedience done thoroughly before doing any bitework and NOT to use electric collars or unfair corrections as at least 2 males from 2 prior litters (same parents as my male) born in Denmark had turned on their handlers due to that. As per breeder, handlers did not know how to handle strong dogs and there was nothing wrong with them. One was returned to him (was owned by a civilian) and he had no issues with this dog, the second one unfortunately was put down by the Swedish Army. So, I have taken his advise and only recently started bite work with him with no issues. Just passing it along.

Cheers


----------

